# Ammonia still showing



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Apologies to keep banging on about this but I just don't know what's going off. 
Any ideas..?

Tank has been running for almost 3 months now and I still have ammonia of approx 0.50 to 1ppm 
showing in my water test results right from day 1. Nitrite has stayed at 0 for about 6 or 7 weeks now 
and Ph always 7.4, nitrite never seems to be any more than 5.

I'm doing water changes at least 2-3 times a week of approx 30-50 percent each time.

Would it be worth doubling the dose of prime I use for each water change..?

Tank has 10 fish in it of approx 2 inches each. - 90x50x50cm

Is it possible the tank has never fully been cycled or has the process stalled some how..?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Just found this article, quite fascinating really especially thread number 26 at the bottom about low ph levels unable to produce enough benificial bacteria.

https://www.myaquariumclub.com/please-h ... 44609.html


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I read back on your last thread about ammonia, man you've been having this problem for a while. Only thing I can think of is either: over feeding, ammonia in the tap water, or bad test kit.

I actually had a test kit that was showing no ammonia during my cycle but I was putting ammonia in so I bought another test kit and it showed ammonia. I'm no expert on this, mind you.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I know tap water is 0 as tested that now on several occasions 
Instead of buying a new test kit I might get my local shop to see what there readings say.

I mean last night I tested the tank water and it showed about 1ppm of ammonia 
I reluctantly did a massive water change approx 75 - 80 percent and took quite a few rocks out and vaced under them. 
I dosed with two full caps of prime, capful as the python was filling and one as almost full.

The readings this morning 8 hours later was 0.50ppm

From what I've been reading it sounds like new tank syndrome and the tank has never fully cycled 
I'm convinced the bio I added at the start has messed with things.

Question is what can I do to get thinks running correct.

I've asked fish shops for old media but no luck


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

When I get a minute I'll post a pic of how much food I give them. 
I even did a no feed day last Friday having previously water changed on the thur night, the test results still contained ammonia. I could understand if I was asking these questions after say 3 weeks but it's been 3 months now. 
I've even wondered if some of the fake rocks I have are contaminating things.

Someone mentioned to do a 50/50 test taking equal amount of tank water out and mixing with tap water in fresh container 
and then see what the test says compared with tank water only.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How much filter media do you have? I am always amazed at how little media is really necessary to grow enough beneficial bacteria, but you have a small tank and too many fish so worth asking. What is your filtration?

When did you change the media?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I use an Oase Bio Master 350t (heater built in) 
The water first goes through a pre filter of sponges then 
In the bottom tray has plastic like helix media (bio cells) which I doubt Is doing nothing. 
Then 3 trays of sponges then like a finer polishing sponge at the top

A few weeks ago I did replace a sponge and put some nitrate balls in.

I have just recently purchased some purigen which I will stick in the top tray when I next water change. 
Have also purchased some sechem matrix like pumice stones but reluctant to take another sponge out to replace with the stones.

If I could start over I would have pre filter, medium sponge then three chambers of k1 Biohome ultimate, which in England is considered the best filter media then finish with a fine pad or filter floss


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So even though it's a small tank, if the tank was properly cycled you reckon it would not handle the ammonia of 10 fish...?

Problem is even with 5 labs in at the start before adding the other 5 I was showing ammonia 6 or so weeks in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK you have almost 6X GPH which is adequate and more/better/different will not solve your ammonia problem. Worth a try. Do not remove anything from your tank at all until the ammonia is zero. Not for Purigen, not for anything. Don't scrape the glass, don't remove or wash a rock. BTW the rocks should be on the glass and the substrate over the top, so you should not any substrate underneath to vacuum.

I would start counting from the 2 weeks ago when you removed the sponge and count six weeks from that day and then see if the bacteria have been able to regrow.

A "regular" cycle can take 2 months, so where you are at 3 months, considering that you removed media, is not terribly out of line.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

But even before that sponge was removed I still had ammonia showing in the tank water tests..


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So going forward 
1.Don't take anything out or add anything. 
2. How often should I do the water changes and what percent..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Before the sponge was removed, you were still not too far away from the 2 month expected period for a cycle. All these time estimates are averages, half the time it takes longer.

Keep using the dechlorinator. Don't remove anything. What is your nitrate?

You want to change 50% whenever it gets up to 20ppm. With the large number of fish you may need to do it more than 1X weekly.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

What kind of fish are these? 10 fish is a bit much for a 60 gallon if they're going to grow to 6" each.

Have you actually tested your tap water?

My only suggestion is to get bio-rings in your filter rather than those black plastic bio balls. You can also try that ammonia absorbing foam sponges, no clue if they work, or something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Ammonia-R ... B0002AQKK2


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

5 yellow labs, 4 jalo reef and 1 demasoni

Tap water is 0, tested multiple times over the last 3 months.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You might want to check out Ammonia Alert from Seachem as some people find that it helps to differentiate whether free ammonia (toxic) is actually present in the aquarium versus ionized ammonia.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I shall certainly check that out


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm seeing very little nitrates DJ so shall I do daily water changes of about 50 percent to keep ammonia to no more than 0.50ppm ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whatever it takes to keep ammonia under 1ppm.


----------

